# She doesn't want to walk.



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Kitty just doesn't want to walk. This has been going on for about a week now. At first I thought it was just the hard ground so kept her stalled except when the ground was thawing. She's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping same as normal. She isn't limping just walking very slowly like a little old lady. Farrier was here yesterday and said he didn't see anything that he thought would be causing it. No obvious leg swelling or pain, no hoof issues, no sensitive areas around her stomach or her back, gut sounds are good and she's alert. Evening feed time I have to go get her and bring her in to be fed rather than her coming in by herself.

She is the mare who had mild laminitis 2 years ago, but farrier said that on a scale of 1 to 10 her laminitis might be 1 1/2. I've been keeping her in at night and giving her 1/4 of a Bute once a day.

I'll be calling the vet for a visit tomorrow but would appreciate ideas/comments from you guys before he gets here.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 20, 2009)

I would lay money on that being laminitis. It sounds absolutely classic to me.

Farriers can't always pick up on it and my one mare that is prone, you could hit her feet with a hammer and she would not flinch....


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Jane if it is laminitis what should I be doing for her?????


----------



## Minimor (Dec 20, 2009)

Laminitis, almost certain. In the early stages there is nothing for a farrier to see, and no specific hoof tenderness may be obvious. Horse doesn't necessarily limp--I've seen them moving like they are just very very stiff. They can even look like they have something wrong in the hind legs, but in reality they are moving hind legs 'funny' to compensate for sore front feet.


----------



## Becky (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd bet money it's laminitis. Get her off of any pasture. Soaked grass hay only. Soak for an hour in cold water; or 1/2 hour in hot water. No grain of any kind. She could have soaked, rinsed beet pulp if she needs more calories. She would need a balance of the right vitamins/minerals after a while, but for now the above is necessary to make her more comfortable. A deeply bedded stall too if she is sore. Use caution when using Bute.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep her warm, keep her dry, bed her down well, make sure she is drinking, and take her off ALL grain, immediately.

The bute will help.

This is one of the few times when bute is better than banamine.

If you feel you need the Vet, OK, but if it is laminitis then it is almost all down to nursing care.

You might want the Vet just to confirm this, and also, if it is bad enough to put pads on her feet.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I could remember all the reasons he didn't think it was the laminitis. She doesn't act like she's walking on egg shells; doesn't stand with back feet up under her, she almost seems stiff rather than sore footed. Picks her back feet up but drags the front ones and walks with her nose to the ground.

Is 1/4 Bute once a day enough for her?


----------



## Minimor (Dec 20, 2009)

Seriously, some horses do look stiff when they are having an attack of laminitis. Sometimes they will pick the hind feet up high and sort of wave them around in a spastic sort of way before setting the foot down again. Front legs may sort of shuffle, appearing as if the horse cannot bend the knees, so the foot sort of swings out with the leg stiff & hoof barely clearing the ground.

Bute works best if given in two equally divided doses per day. I can't say what the daily dose for your mare should be, but whatever the proper daily dosage is, it would be better to divide it in half and give it twice a day than to give it all at once in one dose per day.


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> I wish I could remember all the reasons he didn't think it was the laminitis. She doesn't act like she's walking on egg shells; doesn't stand with back feet up under her, she almost seems stiff rather than sore footed. Picks her back feet up but drags the front ones and walks with her nose to the ground.
> Is 1/4 Bute once a day enough for her?


Unfortunately, I have 3 laminitic mares, and only one has ever stood in the classic founder horse stance. All are on grass hay only, a little beet pulp (non-molasses) and get a low carb ration balancer (I have limited choices for feed where I live, so this is the best I can do for them and it seems to be working). All three are finally getting the hoof care they need, now that I finally found a new farrier (not easy around here), and looking much improved. One of these mares has arthritic changes in her knees due to the laminitis (I know it sounds weird, but walking funny to make her feet feel better put stress on her knees), and she'll walk with her nose to the ground; between the farrier fixing up her hooves and a good joint supplement she is finally starting to get around better.

If she's dragging her front ones, any chance she injured one or both shoulders, just something to ask the vet when he comes. Arthritis is another to look into with the vet. Everyone else is covering the laminitis side of it, so just thought I'd try to throw a few other thoughts out there.

[several eyars ago, my now senior gelding was walking funny, all stiff in the hind end; the boarding facility owner thought he looked like he was tying up (walking funny, wouldn't extend to pee and such), although he hadn't been worked or any of tahe usual causes of tying up, we called the vet and had him come out and look. Evidently, the youngster in the pen with him had kicked him in the big butt muscle and he was very sore from that, a few days of bute and he was himself again. What these guys don't get themselves into.]


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 20, 2009)

my first thoughts... laminitis kicking in, possible hoof abcess, arthritis.

Had a 33 year old 40" shetland that wouldn't move, thought her laminitis started up again but it was a hoof abcess.

Also just a thought, An old horseman told me about giving her Yucca daily. NOT the pellets, there is not too much yucca in them. I bought the powdered yucca, and its like around 99% pure yucca.It really helped her aches and pains, and made her more comfy.

Robin


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 20, 2009)

It sounds like laminitis too. I used to work with a vet and we would cut frog supports and tape them on with duct tape. I dont know quite how to explain it but we used to use a roll of gauze or like floor matt and we would cut a v like shape like the frog and then duct tape them one. Since the horse is usually painful on the sole by taping it to the frog it lifts the sole up. I know with most of the horses I have done this to, they usually walk off much more pleased and comfortable.

Barb


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your replies.

I did have her feet wrapped for a few days - used a thick mouse pad and duct taped them on the front. Really couldn't see much change. Farrier said there's no bruise, absess or anything like that so he was doubtful that any kind of padding would be beneficial - however; I thought it might help with the pain if nothing else. Not sure whether or not to pad them again, but will buy some sanitary napkins next time I go to the store cause I understand they (or diapers) make nice soft pads for sore feet. Sheesh haven't had any of those around for something like 35 years or so.




She's on Thyro L, Purine Low Starch feed, as far as I know that's the best I can get for her, and grass hay. She's outside right now (only about 30 feet from the barn) and I've been keeping her in a well bedded stall at night. Kinda figure standing around in the snow, if that's where she wants to be, might make her feet feel better.

Edited to add a question about the possibility of ulcer problems with the Bute. Until I can get something else I think it's ok to give her a human dose of something like Tums or RolAids. If not please somebody tell me so.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 20, 2009)

Robin, I am assuming you mean and old horse_man_ told you about Yucca....or you have some very talented horses......





The one mare I have that does get a touch of laminitis, _all_ she ever gives as a symptom is that she moves stiffly on her front feet.

Trust us on this, whatever your farrier says, it is very likely to be laminitis.

I would certainly have the Vet to check on other causes but it sounds like absolutely_ classic_ laminitis to me and to a number of other people.

When I have had laminitis in my mare I have never called a farrier, much as I respect them.

Were I to need a professional, I would call a Vet!


----------



## Becky (Dec 20, 2009)

Donna, which Purina feed are you using? Most are high, high in NSC! The best and only one I would use for a laminitic horse is their Well Solve L/S at 11% NSC. For now, I would take her off of any grain if she were mine. Until you can get her comfortable again.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Jane. The farrier was here on his scheduled visit. I had called the vets office and they suggested that I wait until after her feet were trimmed then call again if she wasn't any better. She, whoever answered the phone, said there isn't much they can do if it's laminitis.....sure had me wondering.....I hate it when someone other than the vet says something like that. It may be true but I'd sure rather hear it from the professional than from the vet tech.

Becky she's been on Well Solve L/S since her original laminitic episode. I can't cut her grain completely but I can reduce it. She's only getting 1 cup twice a day now. Guess I can reduce it to 1/2 or 1/4. Sure doesn't seem like much but maybe she'll start eating her hay better again.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 20, 2009)

Rabbit! You are toooooo FUNNY! Yes, an old horseman told me!!!! Thanks for the good laugh!

Robin


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 20, 2009)

When you put the pad on you dont want it on the sole. Just on the frog. If it is laminitis, padding on the sole will cause pain, you need to keep the padding on the frog only.

A mouse pad is a good idea but I would try to cut out a v for the frog only.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Barbara. Had no idea you shouldn't pad the whole hoof. You ladies are GREAT! Still wish someone would give me some idea of the dosage of Bute though. She's 31" tall. I understand that a tablet is 1 gram and a big horse would get 2 grams twice a day. Soooo 1/4 of 2 grams (approx 300 lb vs 1200 lbs) would be 1/2 pill rather than the 1/4 I've been giving her. Maybe 1/4 pill twice a day rather than the once a day I've been giving it to her. Anybody????

Also just wanted to gladly say when I went out to feed she seems to be more alert and moving better. Not herself yet but a definite improvement. Maybe that trim helped.


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> Edited to add a question about the possibility of ulcer problems with the Bute. Until I can get something else I think it's ok to give her a human dose of something like Tums or RolAids. If not please somebody tell me so.


I don't know about tums or Rolaids; but I've used generic tagamet when dosing bute. [i don't know if its the proper dosage, but for my B minis, I just use one tablet and haven't had problems with that.]


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 20, 2009)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Robin, I am assuming you mean and old horse_man_ told you about Yucca....or you have some very talented horses......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually if it is a case of laminitis you are better off working with BOTH a vet and a farrier. One thing you can do is stand her in ice or snow if it is available. It can reduce the swelling, make her more comfortable and help to prevent any further damage.


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 20, 2009)

1/4 gram bute morning and night for a mini the size of yours. It is imortant to give the bute to keep the inflammation down in the laminae of the hoof, inflammation equals permenant damage and the small doses of bute will really help the internal part of the hoof. Sometimes you will see a lot of relief in the way the horse moves, sometimes not but do know that it is working.

My husband is a journeyman farrier and works with three different equine clinics on their laminitis cases. This mare does sound pretty typical of a mini or pony with laminitis. As the others have said NO GRAIN during this flare up. Even a little grain can make things worse. Go with a good quality hay or even some alfalfa cubes would be alright. We had one mini that even the smallest amount of whole oats would make her very lame and a pony that even with two mouth fulls of sweet feed he would be sore the next day. Laminitis can be set off with weather changes, diet changes and metabolism changes in your mare.


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> Still wish someone would give me some idea of the dosage of Bute though. She's 31" tall. I understand that a tablet is 1 gram and a big horse would get 2 grams twice a day. Soooo 1/4 of 2 grams (approx 300 lb vs 1200 lbs) would be 1/2 pill rather than the 1/4 I've been giving her. Maybe 1/4 pill twice a day rather than the once a day I've been giving it to her. Anybody????


Ok, I have a bottle of bute tabs right in front of me, it says: "Orally - 1 to 2 tablets per 500# of body weight, but not to exceed 4 grams daily. Reduce dosage as symptoms regress." [1 tablet = 1 gram]

As many minis are very sensitive to bute; when I give it, I use 1/3 to 1/2 tablet daily for my B-size minis (35-38" and around 350#) and that seems to do the trick for me. Not saying you couldn't give the same or more to your 31" mare, just that this seems to work for me.

[i read an article in TheHorse.com not too long ago about using bute in pregnant mares (I realize your mare probably isn't pregnant, but the toxic effects on the body are likely still the same), and one of the things it said was to dose only once a day or even every other day to reduce the toxic effects of bute due to the way the body metabolizes bute and how long it stays in the body. So, between this article and my vet's recommendation of once daily, I only administer once daily (except for extreme circumstances, which would be determined by my vet).]


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 20, 2009)

I have an older mare going through exactly what you are explaining. I was hesitant to start her on Bute, but had to do something as she was going downhill fast. After a long discussion and exam by my vet, he felt it was her best option. He felt it was safe if carefully dosed, and also felt because it was such a low dose that there was little chance of developing an ulcer or other complications. My vet advised me to administer 1/2 a tablet (approxmately 500 mg) for 4-5 days for a loading dose, and then 1/4 tablet (250 mg) daily thereafter. The dose of bute is 1 mg per pound of body weight. I grind mine up, mix it with a teaspoon of yogurt, and administer with a syringe.

I honestly have not seen much improvement in the pain with my mare in the two weeks I have been giving the bute. Farrier was also out to give her a good trim and found no issues, other than her chronic founder. She is quite arthritic according to the vet. I have ordered Corta-Flx and also Remission and will be starting her on that this week. I hope that makes some improvements. She is lying down more, takes all of her effort to take every step she takes, legs act very stiff, walks on the heels of her hooves rather than her toes, and holding up her back legs. We have a few inches of snow, and I have walked her in that and let her stand in that, seems to make no obvious difference. I have been keeping her in a deeply bedded stall, and taking her for daily walks to keep her moving and loosened up. She has a harder time getting up for the laying position.

It has been a few weeks since the farrier was out to work on her feet, so going to have him come out again this week to look at her and see if she needs another trim. I am becoming more concerned about her and her prognosis. I am not ready to give up on her yet. She is 22 years old, and feel she has more life in her if I can get her pain managed.

Like many others, my feed choices are limited. I have her on mostly grass hay with small amount of alfalfa. She needs grain or another supplement for weight, as she does not maintain weight on just hay alone. The beet pulp is hard to work with in these freezing temps, as is soaking hay really not much of an option in the winter. My choices for grain are Purina and Nutrina Products.

Can anyone recommend what would be the Best purina or nutrina grain product for her? I have currently been feeding her a Senior pellet feed made by Hubbard Feeds, called "Front Runner, Senior Phase 5". Can anyone tell me what NSC is on the feed label or what it stands for, I can't find that on my feed bag tag. What should I ideally be looking for on these feed bag tags to find the right feed for her?

Thanks for any advice, and I hope your horse feels better soon, as I do mine.


----------



## chandab (Dec 20, 2009)

wildhorses said:


> I have an older mare going through exactly what you are explaining. I was hesitant to start her on Bute, but had to do something as she was going downhill fast. After a long discussion and exam by my vet, he felt it was her best option. He felt it was safe if carefully dosed, and also felt because it was such a low dose that there was little chance of developing an ulcer or other complications. My vet advised me to administer 1/2 a tablet (approxmately 500 mg) for 4-5 days for a loading dose, and then 1/4 tablet (250 mg) daily thereafter. The dose of bute is 1 mg per pound of body weight. I grind mine up, mix it with a teaspoon of yogurt, and administer with a syringe.
> I honestly have not seen much improvement in the pain with my mare in the two weeks I have been giving the bute. Farrier was also out to give her a good trim and found no issues, other than her chronic founder. She is quite arthritic according to the vet. I have ordered Corta-Flx and also Remission and will be starting her on that this week. I hope that makes some improvements. She is lying down more, takes all of her effort to take every step she takes, legs act very stiff, walks on the heels of her hooves rather than her toes, and holding up her back legs. We have a few inches of snow, and I have walked her in that and let her stand in that, seems to make no obvious difference. I have been keeping her in a deeply bedded stall, and taking her for daily walks to keep her moving and loosened up. She has a harder time getting up for the laying position.


I've used Corta-Flx for my senior gelding for his arthritis and it did seem to help him. He's currently on something else, and I'm switching again; trying a new to me supplement that is more economical, if it works that'll be great, if not I'll go back to what works for him.

One of my laminitic mares needed bute to get her pain under control, but once we got it under control I switched her to B-L pellets (herbal pain reliever) and that seemed to work quite well for her.



> Like many others, my feed choices are limited. I have her on mostly grass hay with small amount of alfalfa. She needs grain or another supplement for weight, as she does not maintain weight on just hay alone. The beet pulp is hard to work with in these freezing temps, as is soaking hay really not much of an option in the winter. My choices for grain are Purina and Nutrina Products.


Yes, beet pulp can be a royal pain in freezing temps, but I feed it everyday, including last week when the temps were below zero (like 20 below for 3-4 days in row - farenheit). I only feed 1/3# to each mini (mostly for hydration purposes), and they seem to be able to eat that up just fine before it freezes.



> Can anyone recommend what would be the Best purina or nutrina grain product for her? I have currently been feeding her a Senior pellet feed made by Hubbard Feeds, called "Front Runner, Senior Phase 5". Can anyone tell me what NSC is on the feed label or what it stands for, I can't find that on my feed bag tag. What should I ideally be looking for on these feed bag tags to find the right feed for her?
> Thanks for any advice, and I hope your horse feels better soon, as I do mine.


If you can get it, the best Purina is probably their new Wellsolve L/S.

You aren't likely to find the NSC level listed on the bag or label of feed, you usually have to contact the company for that information or have it tested yourself. NSC stands for non-structural carbohydrates, which is sugar and starch.


----------



## Marty (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Donna. I agree with everyone your horse is in pain and you have been given much good advice. I'd be giving 1/2 tab bute for a little bit. We are all learing so much about these things compared to years ago when there wasn't enough information or studies back then, so now we are really lucky there is so much more knowledge we can absorb.

I don't see how the farrier could justify giving you those odds, on a scale from 1-10, she's a 1 1/2. I don't know just where that information is coming from and if he has the ability to read the X rays to know this. I would look for a Pete Ramey or Gene Obernic trained natural barefoot trimmer who is trained specifically in the proper trim for a laminitic horse. So many farriers say they are, just to get your business but really don't have a clue and do more harm than good.

Here is a list of some that I found in your state but I don't have any idea if any of them are good or have been through Pete or Gene's course. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

K/S Natural Hoof Care

3601 Highway FF, Pacific, Missouri 63069

Phone: 636-587-2886, Cell: 314-566-2497

Wildway Natural Hoof Care, LLC

653 Dietrich Rd., Foristell, Missouri 63348

Phone: 636-459-5460, Cell: 636-459-5460

Julie's Farrier Service, Julie Plaster

1224 Timberline, Moberly, Missouri 65270

Phone: (660)263-9050, Cell: (660)651-1482

Kim Wilson, SHP, Dittmer, Missouri Phone: 314-795-8218 Email: kim.wilson @ sessions-inc.com or k.wilson @ ruralcom.net (03/08)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your response. Yesterday evening's "she looks better" turned out to not last through the night. Back to barely hobbling this morning so I spoke with the vet. He said there's very little he can do; just give her Bute, keep her well bedded, etc. Basically the same kinds of thing you guys have told me. He did say that I shouldn't worry more about the ulcer than the pain because being in pain can cause an ulcer too. Soooo will try to get somewhere to get some Ulcergard (or something like it) and more Bute today. Thanks for the Bute info Chandab. He confirmed that a 1,000 lb horse gets 2 so a 250 lb horse would get 1/4.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 21, 2009)

With an animal in as much pain as yours appears to be I would be inclined to be quite aggressive with the treatment. I would have her on no grain whatsoever, this is the most important...why do you feel you have to give her some grain??

None, zilch!!

If you can get hold of a herbal supplement get her something like nettle, it stimulates the blood, and I would give her the worst, clean hay I could get, or a small amount of hay and some good clean straw.

I always give ranitidine with bute, be aware that it affects the way that the bute is absorbed, so it should be given after giving the bute, and even then, it will affect it a bit, it just helps coat the gut a bit.

I am on it permanently so I always have it to hand, but you can buy it over the counter, I know.

I know Vets tend to throw up their hands and say they can do nothing but, as someone who has brought five horses back form the brink, now, I am here to tell you there is LOADS you can do!!

I think I am right in saying that a bute dose should always be given twice a day???

Good Luck, hang in there, get the medication right and yo will start to get an improvement, but you have to be "cruel" to be kind with something like this.


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont know if anyone suggested you see if she has a digital pulse in her foot. You check for it at the back of the pasturn. You can check it but in a foundered horse it will be a bounding pulse.

I found this link on how to check for it.

Checking for a digital pulse


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear you are both going through this (AppyLover2 and wildhorses). You have been given some great information and advice.

I would like to add a recommendation to check out the Yahoo Equine Cushing's Group. While the name says Cushing's, they are able to provide lots of information with regard to laminitis--much is caused by either Cushing's or Insulin Resistance. Try not to get overwhelmed as there is a LOT of information but feel free to post questions. It's a very active board filled with very caring and experienced horse people who have been or are exactly where you are at with your little ones. I, too, feel your pain as I have a profoundly insulin resistant/Cushing's pony mare that was literally brought back from the brink. I thank God for the wonderful people I have met along the journey and owe my pony's life to their help and guidance. I have also been able to provide my vets with lots of information and resources they would not have otherwise had (they're great vets but most vets don't have a lot of experience with laminitis cases with _successful_ outcomes).

Marty has given excellent advice for either Pete Ramey or Gene Ovnicek trimmers (websites: Pete Ramey or Gene Ovnicek). My own trimmer is a Pete Ramey trained trimmer and is wonderful.

Diet (low-sugar hay, no grain), trim, pain management, and possibly medication for Cushing's are all key components to managing laminitis.

Good luck!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bumping this back up for more ideas/suggestions. Kitty isn't eating the hay. Since I'm not giving her anything else I'm wondering if I should try to find something else or if I should just wait her out - hate to do that because I'm sure she's gonna be getting pretty darned hungry soon. By "something else" I mean some type of hay pellets or cubes Other than Alfalfa. Any ideas on what that might be?

Also I made some calls this morning and the only beet pulp I can find around here is WITH molasses. Should I go ahead and get that for her? or look for something else? What "something else" would that be?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Becky (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you get a grass pellet? She does need to be eating something (but not grain) as not eating can just keep her symptoms flared up. Here, I can get Standlee Orchard Grass pellets which have an NSC of 11. That will work. As close to 10% or lower the better.

I use beet pulp with molasses as it's all I can get. You have to soak it for several hours, drain and then rinse until the water runs clear. If you are interested, I'll post a chart/charts of feedstuffs and hays that I've been collecting/saving showing the NSC of many popular brands of feed and feed products.


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 22, 2009)

You could get that beet pulp and then put a lot of water on it an drain the excess water off. It should help remove some of the water.

You could try alalfa pellets or cubes but if she will not eat fresh alfalfa I don't think she would eat the processed stuff.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Becky. I was primarily concerned about the beet pulp. At least she'll be getting something to in that tummy until she decides to eat some hay. Heading for town now to get some more Bute and beet pulp. Thanks Bunches for your quick response. I'd love to see that chart if you have time to post it.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 22, 2009)

Dengies do a hi fibre complete feed for laminitic ponies, Google it and see if there is anywhere near you that does it.

A friend of mine feeds her Shetland on nothing else as it is relatively cheap and they eat every single bit.

I don't think you should be thinking of beet pulp....No grain???...just get her eating a bit of hay or hay pellets, nothing over 10/!!% protein, and give her some clean straw to much on.

If she is in pain she will get depressed and may not eat.

Make sure she is drinking, in the meantime.


----------



## Becky (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is the list and charts of feed and forage products and the NSC values of each. I add to this when I learn more.




Beet pulp is lower than the chart shows after soaking and rinsing.

*NSC Feed Values*

LMF - Low Carb Complete Stage 1 - 11% or less

LMF Senior - 30%

FARNAM:

Platform Senior - 16.1%

BLUE SEAL:

Vintage Gold - 32%

Vintage Mare Foal - 33%

Vintage Senior - 20%

Vintage Racer - 30%

Vintage Sweet - 35%

Vintage Victory 36%

Demand - 26%

Contender - 34%

Hunter - 33%

Trotter - 25%

Sport 40%

Strider - 42%

Charger - 39%

Pacer - 48%

Rider - 44%

Horse 10 - 45%

POULIN:

Senior 31.3%

MVP - 17.4% (27% protein)

Stablemate 14 complete - 16.3%

Endure 10:12 - 33.7%

Endure 10:8 - 33.9%

Carb Safe - 10% or less

SEMINOLE Happy Hoof - 15%

Sterett Low Carb Complete (pelleted - hay) - 8.6%

TRIPLE CROWN:

10% performance - 41.5%

14% performance - 38.2%

Complete 21.7%

Senior - 15.7%

Growth - 19.8%

Low Starch - 15.0%

Lite - 15.9%

12% - 29.7%

PURINA:

Horse Chow 100 - 16%

Horse Chow 200 - 18%

Strategy - 28%

Omelene 100 - 40.5% (eeegads!)

Equine Adult - 20%

Equine Jr - 23%

Equine Sr - 22%

Complete Advantage 22.9% (beet pulp based)

Nature Essentials (Mare & Main) supplement - 16% (protein about 12-14%)

Nature Essentials Born to Win 16% (but 32% protein)

WellSolve L/S is 11%; the W/C is 15%.

NUTRENA -

SafeChoice - 28% (12% sugar, 16% starch)

Standlee Orchard Grass pellets-

Orchard grass pellets have an average NSC of 11% and a sugar content of 12%.

Table 1. Average Sugar, Starch and Non-Structural Carbohydrate (NSC) Values of Selected Feedstuffs*.

Feedstuff Sugar	Starch	NSC

Oat Hay 16.0%	6.3%	22.1%

Barley Hay 14.9%	5.8%	20.4%

Alfalfa Hay 8.9%	2.5%	11.3%

Bermudagrass Hay 7.5%	6.1%	13.6%

Grass Hay 11.1%	2.9%	13.8%

Alfalfa Pellets 7.2%	2.3%	9.3%

Alfalfa Cubes 8.3%	2.0%	10.2%

Grass Pasture 10.3%	3.4%	12.1%

Rice Bran 6.2%	17.7%	21.2%

Oats 4.8%	44.4%	54.1%

Corn 3.7%	70.3%	73.3%

Barley 6.0%	53.7%	61.7%

Beet Pulp 10.7%	1.4%	12.3%

Wheat Bran 8.7%	23.0%	30.8%

Soybean Hulls 4.3%	1.9%	6.3%

Wheat Middlings 10.1%	26.2%	32.0%

Soybean Meal 14.3%	2.1%	16.2%

*Values are from Equi-Analytical Laboratories, Ithaca, NY, reported on dry matter basis.

Table 2. Sugar, Starch and Non-Structural Carbohydrate (NSC) Values*.

Horse Feed and Form WSC	ESC	Starch	+ ESC	NSC

Triple Crown 10% Performance Textured 5.6%	5.6%	33.3%	38.9%	38.9%

Triple Crown 14% Performance Textured	6.3%	5.6%	31.8%	37.4%	38.1%

Triple Crown Training Formula Textured	8.4%	5.1%	14.4%	19.5%	22.8%

Triple Crown Complete Textured 8.8%	8.9%	11.8%	20.7%	20.6%

Triple Crown Senior Textured 5.3%	6.8%	6.4%	13.2%	11.7%

Triple Crown Growth Textured 8.3%	7.8%	5.6%	13.4%	13.9%

Triple Crown Low Starch Pelleted 3.1%	5.6%	10.4%	16.0%	13.5%

Triple Crown Lite Pelleted 4.8%	5.0%	4.5%	9.5%	9.3%

Triple Crown 12% Supplement Pelleted	2.3%	3.6%	21.8%	25.4%	24.1%

Triple Crown 30% Supplement Pelleted	8.0%	9.2%	1.8%	11.0%	9.8%

Triple Crown Safe Starch Forage Chopped	7.2%	4.3%	1.8%	6.1%	9.0%

Triple Crown Grass Forage Chopped	9.7%	8.1%	4.5%	12.6%	14.2%

Triple Crown Alfalfa Forage Chopped	9.9%	8.0%	4.7%	12.7%	14.6%

Triple Crown Rice Bran Extruded 7.0%	9.1%	16.2%	25.3%	23.2%

*Values determined by Equi-Analytical Laboratories, Ithaca, NY, reported on as sampled or as fed basis. WSC is water soluble carbohydrates, ESC is ethanol soluble carbohydrates, NSC is nonstructural carbohydrates and NSC = Starch + WSC. Select horse feeds and forage with low Starch + ESC values for horses to prevent laminitis, tying up disease (EPSM, PSSM, RER), prevention of Developmental Orthopedic Disease (DOD), calmer behavior and reduced insulin resistance for Equine Metabolic Syndrome and Equine Cushing's Disease. Also, forages with high NSC values (fructans) are more likely to cause laminitis. All feeds have fixed-ingredient formulas so carbohydrate values remain constant.

Those last two are charts and the numbers run together when I try to post them, but the last number in a row is the NSC.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 22, 2009)

I would certainly review her diet and for a horse with laminitis, absolutely no grain or high protein feeds. Watch some of your grass hay too though as some kinds can be high in protein and sugars too.(and if she is being switched from alfalfa to the grass, she is going to pick in it for a few days- hoping you will bring the alfalfa back)

Beet pulp without the molasses (I get the shreds, it's easier to use than pellets, in my opinion) is a good source of fiber and moisture in their system.

I would do some research for diets for laminitic horses and have your horse stick to that. Make sure your horse isn't carrying too much weight either.


----------

